# Meet Lena and Tim!



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

deleted . .


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stunning babies!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Awwwww !!!! They are absolutely adorable :001_tt1: i love em !!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

'Charlie bit my finger!' :lol:

Lovely pictures, how long did the tree last under attack?


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you all <3
Surprisingly, the tree survived pretty good  a big "NO!!!" here and then and it all turned out okay  They were totally into it when we were decorating it ("new object me gots to investigatez!!") but then they kinda lost interest


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

Gorgeous! They're the spit of my two! I've got a grey and white boy - Dexter, and a silver tabby girl - Lola! I've also got a normal tabby (Oscar) but he's not featured that much as he's a grump 
They're absolutely stunning, I love the silly photos


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

HeartofClass said:


> Thank you all <3
> Surprisingly, the tree survived pretty good  a big "NO!!!" here and then and it all turned out okay  They were totally into it when we were decorating it ("new object me gots to investigatez!!") but then they kinda lost interest


Wish I could say the same, as soon as we baited the tree with the angel Ivy was already on a mission to de-throne her  haha


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

McSquirtle, I saw your Lola in the other thread, she's goooorgeous! She looks like a mix between Lena and Tim, cause she has some black in her stripes too :smile5:

haha shaza i know, we were told we're lucky our cats have ADD and get bored so fast :laugh:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely pics 

:001_tt1:


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

...deleted


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh and another thing! By now I'm pretty sure that Tim is possibly the biggest heavy-sleeper cat ever. Yesterday, he was sleeping on the couch and I was next to him watching TV and making hot dogs. I started eating and he continued sleeping. My kittens looove hot dogs, so from time to time I'd let them have a small piece. I held a small piece close to his nose so he'd smell and want to eat it. Well he sure smelled it, his nose started to move, and soon his jaw was clenching as if he was eating something, but he was still sleeping. Then for a second, he opened his eyes and I could tell he was wondering where the smell is coming from. He leaned a bit closer to my hand and took it in his mouth. Then... He fell asleep. With the hot dog piece. In his mouth. 

(photo deleted) 

He stayed like that for another 15 minutes, until he suddenly woke up and causally chewed and ate the piece.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Awwww !!!!! They are beautiful:001_tt1: they really do look like they adore each other ! Sooooo cute :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww thank you so much) it's really amazing how much they love each other, if they were humans I'm positive they would be that one annoying couple among a group of friends who'd just cuddle and hug and swoon over each other  

(photo deleted)


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

They really are gorgeous! (as I've already said ) I was showing my husband your photos the other night as Tim is the spit of our Lola and Lena looks just like our Dexter - with genders the other way around of course!








And I just can't get over it 

Did you get them together? It's lovely that they're so close.


----------



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

What fantastic photos! That first one is one of the best I've ever seen


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

stunning pictures, you can see how much they love each other


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Tried to rep you for the brilliant photos but am out of ammunition  They are wonderful. I would also be interested to know if you got them together and/or how they came to be so close x


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Squirtle, I'm amazed by it too  Dexter is amazingly similar to Lena! How old is he btw?

Thanks so much for all the compliments- i'm obsessed with taking photos of them so I'm so glad someone has finally taken notice of all my efforts, my friends and family are mostly tired of hearing everything about my cats all the time 

Kiwi, as for how the became so close. Well we got Lena in the beginning of November, and then we got Tim and his brother in late december. I probably did a mistake as I didn't think at all about slowly introducinf them or anything, I just put the three together. They were very cautious at first. Tim's brother ran and hid while Lena and Tim proceeded to growl at each other the entire day. * They kept their distance for a couple of days, then Lena started to act kinda motherly towards them (she was 4 months at the time and they were 3). She'd let them eat however much they wanted to without trying the food first (even though there were three bowls, she waited beside them), she'd clean them all the time, etc. Then they started to play a lot, but Tim's brother was always rather on his own, watching them from a safe distance, so we decided to give him away to our friends. Well since them Tim and Lena have always stuck together, not once acted jealous of each other. I think it has a lot to do with the fact that Lena has always been more independent, not at all the kind of cat to sit in my lap and let me pet her. Tim is the complete opposite. So she's more into him and not that much into me, while he's the sweet little boy who's either cuddling with her or with me  I think we were just very lucky to get a match made in heaven


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwww there so cute and your silver tabby is the exsact copy of my little kitten


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Adorable kitties :001_wub::001_wub: It's nice they are so close and you can tell they love each other


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

So this is what I found on my couch yesterday  :
(photo deleted)

Damn, looking at this, I'm almost starting to question my decision to get another kitten. They seem to be in such harmony as it is :blush:


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

deleted...


----------

